# Mats at Walmart



## TKDmel (Jun 20, 2007)

Walmart carries black puzzle mats that work just as well as the blue/red ones but at a much cheaper price. They come in packs of 6 (2'x2') for just $17.00.  I used them for part of my dojang floor (12"x12") for under $150.00


----------



## tellner (Jun 21, 2007)

These are pretty much the same ones that Harbor Freight carries as anti-fatigue workshop mats. They're fine for light use, but if you are going to do significant falling or groundwork they don't measure up.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm looking for just that...i think those mats would make the best shuriken targets...the plasticine is not bad, but it isn't completely clean-sucks cause i have a carpet in my room and when a piece of plasticine falls on it it can be difficult to remove. get under your fingernails and leaves a weird film on the hands.  those kind of mats would be much better. i hope i can find some over here about as affordable


j


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2007)

TKDmel said:


> Walmart carries black puzzle mats that work just as well as the blue/red ones but at a much cheaper price. They come in packs of 6 (2'x2') for just $17.00. I used them for part of my dojang floor (12"x12") for under $150.00


 
I have a friend that used them for his Dojo.  They have worked out okay for him so far.


----------



## TKDmel (Jun 21, 2007)

tellner said:


> These are pretty much the same ones that Harbor Freight carries as anti-fatigue workshop mats. They're fine for light use, but if you are going to do significant falling or groundwork they don't measure up.


 
While it is true they are half the thickness of the red/blue ones, they are a good alternative for a new school or a home dojang over the much more expensive ones. I train several students on them with no signs of wear, and have practiced falling techniques with no problem. They have there uses for a fraction of the price.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2007)

Better than a concrete slab.


----------



## zDom (Jun 21, 2007)

TKDmel said:


> While it is true they are half the thickness of the red/blue ones, they are a good alternative for a new school or a home dojang over the much more expensive ones. I train several students on them with no signs of wear, and have practiced falling techniques with no problem. They have there uses for a fraction of the price.



Basic falling, right? Not air falls or for landing from full circle throws I'm guessing ...


----------



## TKDmel (Jun 21, 2007)

No ZDom, just normal take downs and controlled as in any regular class. No running air jump/throwing oneself over the span of 15 ft. like in hapkido. LOL!  They have the same feel as the regular mats when sparring though which I like to train for competition on.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 21, 2007)

If it works than give it a go and remember save money walmart does. Good Walmart.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that.
I went to Wal-mart.com and found this list:
http://www.walmart.com/search/searc..._query=mat&ic=24_0&Continue.x=28&Continue.y=2

Also the Sam's site has some as well.

PS - I hate WalMart with a burning passion, but you can get some good deals there.

AoG


----------



## TKDmel (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link AoG, it may help people see that the mats are the same as the red/blue ones just a bit  thinner.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have also used the Wal Mart mats too.  They seem to work ok so far.  I have used them with grappling, aikido, and stand up sparring.


----------



## bydand (Jul 14, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> PS - I hate WalMart with a burning passion, but you can get some good deals there.
> 
> AoG



I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 17, 2007)

If you have a Sears in town, there mats and exercise equip is pretty nice out here in ABQ.


----------



## Bret Hinds (Jul 17, 2007)

We did our whole work out area in the mats, they work great! On the down side they moved around alot untill we put them down on a subfloor of O.S.B. now they work great. We put the xtra mats down on top of the mats to protect them from chair marks and board breaks. We did the whole floor for under a grand.All the best in the arts


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 17, 2007)

Bret Hinds said:


> We did our whole work out area in the mats, they work great! On the down side they moved around alot untill we put them down on a subfloor of O.S.B. now they work great. We put the xtra mats down on top of the mats to protect them from chair marks and board breaks. We did the whole floor for under a grand.All the best in the arts


 

sorry what is OSB I'm kinda nieve in this manners.


----------

